# (HP 4488) 818 cartidges: Refilling color & black ink.



## kool (Sep 12, 2011)

Guys,
How to refill ink in these cartridges? Its expensive buying ink cartridges. yesterday bought 818L black for Rs.1000 , found these items on ebay.in Guys, is it worth buying these kits or not? Want ur opinion. 

RI06B HP CART MATE + FREE 100ML BLACK DESMAT REFILL INK | eBay *i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af347/inkshopindia/Cartridge%20Mate/cartridgemateHPcopy.jpg

----
InkTec Refill Kit for HP 60 and 60XL Black Ink Cartrid | eBay
*ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41mt6PhwVhL.jpg

Automatic Refill System for HP Black Ink Cartridges | eBay

*ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51DJ503QRBL.jpg


----------



## kool (Oct 3, 2011)

koi toh reply karo bhai.........


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 3, 2011)

May i ask you why are you buying a refiller?  I mean, just get it filled from local shops. They do it in much lesser costs, plus its safer and less hectic.


----------



## kool (Oct 3, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> May i ask you why are you buying a refiller?  I mean, just get it filled from local shops. They do it in much lesser costs, plus its safer and less hectic.


they tried but it failed to print


----------



## Sarath (Oct 3, 2011)

^I don't think this would do wonders if they have failed for they might have used similar /same techniques. 

BTW HP has started taking measures to make refuelled cartridges to not get detected or show no ink despite being filled. Its a simple mechanism and I'm not sure if there has been a work around as yet.

Even my printer ink is running low so I'll keep watching this thread.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 4, 2011)

I have never heard of failure of refilled catridges. Almost all printing professional (cyber,xerox,etc) use refilled catridges. I can't say why its not working. Which printer are you using, and what error are you getting ?


----------



## kool (Oct 6, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> I have never heard of failure of refilled catridges. Almost all printing professional (cyber,xerox,etc) use refilled catridges. I can't say why its not working. Which printer are you using, and what error are you getting ?


hp 4488


----------



## scudmissile007 (Oct 9, 2011)

^yes this problem is their in 818 series cartridges,i tried twice refilling but no use the refilled ink level doesnt detect & printer says low ink level refuses to print.my printer is hp F4288.


----------



## kool (Oct 9, 2011)

scudmissile007 said:


> ^yes this problem is their in 818 series cartridges,i tried twice refilling but no use the refilled ink level doesnt detect & printer says low ink level refuses to print.my printer is hp F4288.



now i want to throw my printer beacuse of high cost ink, Is there AIO printer that can print at low cost?


----------



## tejjammy (Oct 10, 2011)

I have hp 4288 which also uses 818 cartridges. I had read somewhere that the printer stores the chip/serial number of last 3-4 cartridges and when they start showing low levels it remembers them. So you need to use 4 more cartridges to clear it's memory before u use the first one refilled. 
When your printer reports low ink level it actually has about 30% still left. Try printing in ubuntu or any other Linux distros. They cant be fooled by fake low ink levels.


----------



## kool (Dec 15, 2011)

tejjammy said:


> I have hp 4288 which also uses 818 cartridges. I had read somewhere that the printer stores the chip/serial number of last 3-4 cartridges and when they start showing low levels it remembers them. So you need to use 4 more cartridges to clear it's memory before u use the first one refilled.
> When your printer reports low ink level it actually has about 30% still left. Try printing in ubuntu or any other Linux distros. They cant be fooled by fake low ink levels.




again my 818 XL black ink is going to over in next 15 days. any idea, how to save money?



scudmissile007 said:


> ^yes this problem is their in 818 series cartridges,i tried twice refilling but no use the refilled ink level doesnt detect & printer says low ink level refuses to print.my printer is hp F4288.



Any tutorial how to refill successfully by  self?


----------



## icebags (Dec 17, 2011)

kool said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i think this problem can be solved by topping up cartridges, before the ink runs out. not sure if this will work with 818, but this trick works with many cartridges.


----------



## Tenida (Dec 19, 2011)

@Kool-Where are you located?
I have the same printer.I refilled the cartridge from *cartridge  world*.They take normally 150 for black and 200 for color.Here the website Inkjet & Laser Printer Cartridge Refilling / Remanufacturing Services, New Franchise Business Opportunity in India - Cartridge World

And the software shows that cartridge is empty but they don't create any problem in printing.I have refilled about 3-4 times from the shop mentioned.


----------

